# Question about Easter egger!



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

I have a Easter egger hen and she is about 7 months old. She is so small and I was wondering if she will lay eggs at this size. My other hens just started laying but they are huge compared to her. She is as big as my seabright roo and he is tiny. She is the white one. Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sure she will. She might even surprise you and lay eggs the same size as the others.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Sure she will. She might even surprise you and lay eggs the same size as the others.


Thank you! Wow that's crazy I didn't think she would be able to. But I hope she gives me pretty blue eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't they also come in a bantam size? You didn't show a pic of her side by side with the others to judge whether she's just small or a bantam.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have 2 the same color. Mine lay white eggs, easter eggers don't always lay colored eggs, it's pretty much a crap shoot lol.

Once yours gets her red comb she will start to lay.

My two










Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

I will get a pic of her standing by the others tommrow. She is very shy and runs the other way when I get close. That's ok If she lays white eggs it doesn't matter to me lol yours looks bigger than mine.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Mine are full size and probably 6 months old . I do have a bantam ee who lays blue eggs, she is tiny

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those EE's are beautiful!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!!!

Here is my bantam.ee, she is 4 now

She is maybe 2 lbs


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

I have a young easter Egger that is also very small and lays small green eggs. She's been laying for a month and a half now. We ordered her from Dare To Dream Farm when she was around 10 weeks old. We didn't order a bantum and she doesn't seem to be getting any bigger. We don't care. We think her eggs are beautiful.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

This is her next to one of my other hens. She is so much smaller.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's a bantam, not a large fowl.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She definitely looks bantam. She is a mini me of my 2 larger ones lol


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I have two bantam hens her size


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

She finally laid me an egg!!!!! It's pretty small and it's green!! here it is next to my road island egg


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

There you go. Finally!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)




----------

